# Uber unable to recognise email



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

Today I was unable to open up the Uber driver app so I uninstalled and reinstalled. Only problem, Uber doesn't recognise my email anymore. The email that I used when I started driving, the same email I've used for 15 years. Contacted support, nothing as usual, sent a DM on Twitter, they said they would look into it, that was 2 hours ago. My day pretty much a write off and no compensation from lost earnings due to Uber app issue. This is pretty much the last straw for me, plus with the upfront fares coming in, there is little imcenince to continue driving.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Have you tried logging into the partner portal using your phone number and changing your email address? Have you been receiving Payment Statement emails to the address you're referring to?


----------



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm not changoch my email just for Uber. It's only happened today, Uber never got back to me to solve the issue, lost an entire days work. I'll stop driving very soon as it's no longer worth it


----------



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

Update: After a few messages, Uber is not willing to help me out at all. They provided the app which went bad, costing me an entire day, but also won't compensate me in any way, or be helpful at all. I'm done with Uber


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Probably deactivated


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Adam86 said:


> I'm not changoch my email just for Uber. It's only happened today, Uber never got back to me to solve the issue, lost an entire days work. I'll stop driving very soon as it's no longer worth it


Sometimes buddy you've gotta be prepared to solve problems yourself. I've given you a potential solution and you're not even willing to give it a try? You may well have lost a whole day's work simply because you cbf giving something simple a go. It's no skin off anyone else's nose if you walk away and never come back.


george manousaridis said:


> Probably deactivated


I've never been deactivated so don't know what that looks like, but wouldn't he be able to log in but not go online?


----------

